# SnoopyBabe Needs Advice!



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric,Marilyn and Mike and other caring members. SnoopyBabe is one of our Aussie friends who visits the Meeting Place BB regularly and would like assistance with finding out about Mike's tapes for help with her IBS and anxiety. She is fairly new to computers and I have tried to direct her here where the "real" experts reside. Hopefully, she will join in and read the posts and ask questions and get the relief with Mike's tapes that many of us have enjoyed. I am taking a trip and will not be here to help her and appreciate the assistance.







Thanks, NorbPS: If anyone chooses to go to the Meeting Place her thread that I've responded on is "Dreams ?????"


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Norb, I posted on the "Dreams" thread for Snoopy, so hopefully she can catch us here or there for any questions she might have! Thanks for looking out, Norb, and have a safe and pleasant trip!


----------



## Snoopy Babe (Mar 9, 2002)

Wow







, Well I feel important







.Could anyone please tell me how the tapes effect Tinnitis (if anyone knows that is)Thanks Snoop


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Snoopy BabeNorb is a very kind old man with a flat head (so Tim says) and almost no red hair left.Take notice of what he tells you because he is very wise and knowledgable. Maybe a little conservative politically but your'e probably not too interested in politics.Tinnitus is a difficult one. Bernard, who posts on this forum has written about experiments using sound to cancel the various frequencies in tinnitus.However, my ENT specialist surgeon who recently performed work on my ear says the sound generating system has been tried to death and is not very successful. Don't know about tape therapy.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi SnoopyBabe:Welcome to the hypno board! Sorry, I don't know anything about if the tapes will affect tinnitus. Mike will probably be popping in here any time now and he'll be able to answer your question. I know he was away a little bit for Easter.JeanG


----------

